# Seeking info on Viking bicycle



## DReid (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d welcome info and restoration suggestions for my Dad’s prized Viking bike—ca 1935? He was ten when he got it, and he rode it all over the county, logging several thousand miles on the odometer. He loved this bike: it is complete and untouched, but the decades stored in the barn haven’t been kind to it. I’d like to clean it up, but want to keep it as close as possible to original condition. Would be grateful for any helpful advice.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2020)

I’d say 40 or so. Can you provide a pic of the serial number? Great bike by the way!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks Westfield built.

Also looks awesome.  Service it, new tires, wash and wax, and enjoy it.   It's in great condition for its age.

Congratulations.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 23, 2020)

Cool; (in a North way).
What is that on the fender, not a *horn*, maybe a siren(?); I was once told that real Vikings never had horns; (not a Minnesota fan perhaps).


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

Beautiful bicycle.  It does not need much. A light cleaning and thurough re-greasing, some new tires and you have a gem.  That hornlight is super cool.  Sure there isn't a rack lying around somewhere?


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I’d say 40 or so. Can you provide a pic of the serial number? Great bike by the way!



I am leaning towards '39. I have a forty Columbia and the changuard is solid.


----------



## tryder (Apr 23, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Looks Westfield built.
> 
> Also looks awesome.  Service it, new tires, wash and wax, and enjoy it.   It's in great condition for its age.
> 
> Congratulations.



Yes.  Westfield built.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 23, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Cool; (in a North way).
> What is that on the fender, not a *horn*, maybe a siren(?); I was once told that real Vikings never had horns; (not a Minnesota fan perhaps).



It's a horn light.


----------



## West is the Best (Apr 23, 2020)

Great bike. Great story. A keeper for sure.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi,

As confirmed above, it was built by Westfield, around 1940.

If you can give us the two sets of numbers off the bottom under the crank, than we can date it to the month for you.

There will be a long number, starting with a letter (possibly E or F, you'll need to check carefully if it's one of those, sometimes the bottom bar of the  is lightly struck on the curved surface), followed by five or six numbers. Above that will be a single letter, followed by one or two numbers from 1 to 12.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Sven (Apr 24, 2020)

No need for a restoration. Service , clean and ride. Very kool bike BTW.


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I’d say 40 or so. Can you provide a pic of the serial number? Great bike by the way!






If this photo isn’t clear, serial # reads:
E5
C44195
I believe it’s a ‘C’....


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> Looks Westfield built.
> 
> Also looks awesome.  Service it, new tires, wash and wax, and enjoy it.   It's in great condition for its age.
> 
> Congratulations.



Thank you for this. It’s exactly what I’d hoped to hear.


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

tryder said:


> Beautiful bicycle.  It does not need much. A light cleaning and thurough re-greasing, some new tires and you have a gem.  That hornlight is super cool.  Sure there isn't a rack lying around somewhere?






See? This is why you go to the pros for help and advice... sure enough, the barn also divulged the rack. See photo.


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> As confirmed above, it was built by Westfield, around 1940.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Adrian. Serial #, as in photo attached to earlier reply, is:
E5
C44195


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

Sven said:


> No need for a restoration. Service , clean and ride. Very kool bike BTW.



Thank you! I’m wanting to keep it all original. My dad’s four-wheeled love was a ‘29 Packard dual-cowl phaeton—which he bought from its second owner who’d been using it for his family car. It, also had, and still has, all original paint.


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

tryder said:


> I am leaning towards '39. I have a forty Columbia and the changuard is solid.



I should have shot photos from the chain-guard side of the bike. Here’s a close-up....


----------



## tryder (Apr 24, 2020)

DReid said:


> I should have shot photos from the chain-guard side of the bike. Here’s a close-up....
> View attachment 1180332



We know this bicycle is a complete original.  I believe that this style chain guard was only offered in '38 and '39 but the codes on the bottom bracket don't lie...and they can be interpreted as...(yes I double checked)...1938.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi @DReid 

Thanks for that.



DReid said:


> Thanks, Adrian. Serial #, as in photo attached to earlier reply, is:
> E5
> C44195




E5 says the frame was made in May 1938 (E is a code for 1938, 5 is the fifth month).

C44195 is the serial number, which says that the bike was built up not long (one or two months) after May 1938.

1938 was a slow year for Westfield, so relatively fewer bikes from 1938 survive.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi @DReid
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...




This is very helpful—and fascinating. Many thanks, Adrian. Dad would have been 12 that spring—so it’s no surprise why he loved this bike and why he kept it safely stored his whole adult life. At the time, he was washing  cars at the local Packard dealership and he must have sweet-talked someone in the paint shop: Dad’s initials are carefully painted on the ‘tank’ under the top tube. (Or maybe that was an available option at the bike shop, as the paint matches exactly.)
Again, many thanks. This has been a wonderful way for me to remember and re-connect with my Dad.


----------



## catfish (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful find! Made not far from where you found it. Westfield, Mass. I have the keys to open the tank up.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 24, 2020)

DReid said:


> This is very helpful—and fascinating. Many thanks, Adrian. Dad would have been 12 that spring—so it’s no surprise why he loved this bike and why he kept it safely stored his whole adult life. At the time, he was washing  cars at the local Packard dealership and he must have sweet-talked someone in the paint shop: Dad’s initials are carefully painted on the ‘tank’ under the top tube. (Or maybe that was an available option at the bike shop, as the paint matches exactly.)
> Again, many thanks. This has been a wonderful way for me to remember and re-connect with my Dad.




@DReid 

A most excellent reply, thanks for sharing this personal history. I'm happy to have aided this connection even in a small way. (-:

Stay Safe,

Adrian


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2020)

I just noticed the 2 speed shifter, or is it a 3 speed?  

just my opinion on a good cleaner.





It works wonders.


----------



## DReid (Apr 24, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> I just noticed the 2 speed shifter, or is it a 3 speed?
> 
> just my opinion on a good cleaner.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the cleaner suggestion. I’m assuming this has a mild abrasive compound? I’ve heard good things about Meguiar’s for vintage cars, so I’ll get a bottle. 
And I won’t know about the shifter until I get into it. Anyone know? And is it a proprietary shifter hub or a Sturmey Archer?


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2020)

DReid said:


> I appreciate the cleaner suggestion. I’m assuming this has a mild abrasive compound? I’ve heard good things about Meguiar’s for vintage cars, so I’ll get a bottle.
> And I won’t know about the shifter until I get into it. Anyone know? And is it a proprietary shifter hub or a Sturmey Archer?



It could be a New Departure 2 speed, which is what the shifter looks like.

The cleaner wax did wonderful work on my brides Elgin, and keeps it looking like a new finish.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 24, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> As confirmed above, it was built by Westfield, around 1940.
> 
> ...



@Mercian .... what year would my Viking badged Westfield be....E6. C54601. Thinking ‘37-‘38 Thanks


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 24, 2020)

just dont rub your pinstripes off. Killer bike!


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 24, 2020)

Intense One said:


> @Mercian .... what year would my Viking badged Westfield be....E6. C54601. Thinking ‘37-‘38 Thanks



Adrian will get to you, yes it is a 1938.

They are popping out of the woods.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi @piercer_99 , and Thanks (-: Stay safe, eh?

Hi @Intense One



Intense One said:


> @Mercian .... what year would my Viking badged Westfield be....E6. C54601. Thinking ‘37-‘38 Thanks




E6 indicates the frame was made June 1938. and again, the serial number C54601 says it was built up into a bike very shortly after. 

Sometimes there can be many months between the date a frame was made, and when the bike was built up. This is because a batch of the same type of frames would be made at the same time for efficiency, then built up as the bikes were ordered. Less popular models may take longer to clear the frame stock, or, the occasional frame may have been overlooked at the back of the shelf when a new batch was stocked. In this case, it  seems Vikings were going well. The following month they were building Bluebirds too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 25, 2020)

Right side pictures of that sweet Viking


----------



## Mustgn87 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @DReid
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...



So the E 12 is 1938 December on my Westfield? I thought the C was the year. 
My serial is E12
C130222


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Mustgn87 said:


> So the E 12 is 1938 December on my Westfield? I thought the C was the year.
> My serial is E12
> C130222



E 12 is the date code the “C” is 1938. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mercian (Mar 27, 2022)

Mustgn87 said:


> So the E 12 is 1938 December on my Westfield? I thought the C was the year.
> My serial is E12
> C130222



Hi @Mustgn87

And Welcome to the CABE.

E12 was stamped on the frame first, when the frame was made, and H12 is December 1938.

Once the bicycle was complete, or possibly when it started down the assembly line, but certainly after it had been painted, the number C130222 was allocated to it. There can sometimes be a difference of many months between these numbers, depending how long the frame remained in stock. But in this case, C130222 is also December 1938, since it is almost the last bicycle built that year. C130896 was the last, built December 31st 1938, and they were making hundreds of bicycles a day.

Please show us pictures of your bikes, we are always interested to see them.

Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

